# Turned down for medical insurance?



## vbar (May 21, 2010)

I was just notified that Aetna declined my health insurance application because Hashimoto's Thyroiditis "exceeds the limits of their underwriting." I've been on a stable dose of Levoxyl for almost 20 years and am really healthy! Has anyone else had this experience?


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

That's a bummer!

I thought Obama took care of that type of situation.

I'd check into it further maybe State. They might be pulling something over on you.

Don't give up - fight!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

For Hashimotos? Are you kidding? That blows me away. Over 3% of all Americans have hypothyroidism. It's not exactly a rare disease.

They must really be sculpting their acceptance list. You'd think they'd want to get you on a private insurance plan before obamacare kicks in.

Try another major plan,. Or better yet - if you can - see if you can't get on an employer's group plan, even if it means working a few hours a week.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

vbar said:


> I was just notified that Aetna declined my health insurance application because Hashimoto's Thyroiditis "exceeds the limits of their underwriting." I've been on a stable dose of Levoxyl for almost 20 years and am really healthy! Has anyone else had this experience?


I just applied for individual health insurance and got rated up for 3 items. They ran the last 3 year prescription history and there were 2 medications that caused a rate up along with seeing my chiropractor more than 6 times last year.

You should apply with another company as my prescription history had a notation of probable hypothyroid but that was not the medication that rated me. You could also fight it and have he right to appeal but the drawback is they may require 5 years of medical history which was a deal breaker for me as I figured they would find more to rate me up on.

We ended up going onto cobra as the coverage was better for less$$.


----------



## mememe (Mar 18, 2010)

Health insurance is crazy! I was once told by an insurance company that they wouldn't cover my oral contraceptive because of "pre-existing conditions". I tried to explain to them it is a preventative medication, it is NOT TREATING a condition! They're so ridiculous! i hope you get this straightened out!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

vbar said:


> I was just notified that Aetna declined my health insurance application because Hashimoto's Thyroiditis "exceeds the limits of their underwriting." I've been on a stable dose of Levoxyl for almost 20 years and am really healthy! Has anyone else had this experience?


Good grief! It has been coming to that. The sky is finally really falling in. What are we all to do?


----------



## vbar (May 21, 2010)

Thanks to all who replied! It's good to know that this is not "business as usual".. at least not yet.. I'll let you know how it all turns out. Thanks..


----------



## Cmac (Jun 14, 2010)

CIGNA (I know they don't have the best history) recently started issuing individual plans and they accepted me with a history of asymptomatic and untreated hashimotos.


----------

